# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Empress [Empress of the Seas, Nordic Empress]

## mike_rodos

Πρώτη άφιξη σε λιμάνι της Χώρας μας για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο EMRPESS ήταν το λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα το πρωί. Ένας μίνι γίγαντας 211 μέτρων δεμένο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ρόδου! 


DSCN1265.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά το πρώην Nordic Empress .Ήταν το μοναδικό βαπόρι της RCCL που στο όνομα του δεν υπήρχε το at seas όπως σε όλα τα αλλά βαπόρια της εταιρείας .Για χρόνια έκανε τα καλοκαίρια, κρουαζιέρες απο Νέα Υόρκη-Bermudas. 
Σημερα ανηκει στην Pullmantur Cruises 


Dimensions. 210.81 x 30.70 x 7.10 m. 

Gt / dwt. 48563 / 5344. 

Machinery. Two 8-cyl, W&auml;rtsil&auml;-Duvant Crepelle dieslar. 

Effect. 16,200 kW. 

Knop. 19.5. 

Passengers. 805. 

Cabin Sites. 805. 

IMO. 8716899



IMG_2474.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Αυτό θα αντικαταστήσει το πρώην SKY WONDER? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## olympiacos7

To exei kanei hdh,alla tautoxronws kai to Zenith etsi mia bdomada 8a kanei 7hmera mexri Venetia kai thn allh mexri Kwnstantinoupolh

----------


## sylver23

Στο club του σημερα γινοταν παρτακι.
Φαινονταν τα φωτορυθμικα απο το λιμανι.
Μιας και μας το εδειξε ο Κωστας απο πλώρα ,ας το δουμε και  πρυμα

P3230039.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στο club του σημερα γινοταν παρτακι.
> Φαινονταν τα φωτορυθμικα απο το λιμανι.
> Μιας και μας το εδειξε ο Κωστας απο πλώρα ,ας το δουμε και πρυμα
> 
> P3230039.jpg


 Πραγματικα ωραία φωτογραφεία Sylver .Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Κατά την σημερινή του αναχώρηση ,και με τον Μπομπ να μπαίνει σαν σβούρα στο λιμάνι !

IMG_2522.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aυριο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για πρώτη φορα φέτος το  EMPRESS!!!!

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω κωστα ,αν και οι δικες σου δεν πανε πισω!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: ειδικα οι νυχτερινες!

----------


## ελμεψη

To Empress στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 23/4/2009 .

----------


## mike_rodos

Μεγάλο ο αριθμός των κρουαζιερόπλοιων, μέσα σε αυτά και το EMPRESS το οποίο έδεσε στην άκρη του λιμενοβραχίωνα της Ακαντιάς!

DSCN1251.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Από τις 07:00 βρίσκετε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το EMPRESS... Mαζί με το Costa Fortuna είναι οι πιο τακτίκοι ''γίγαντες'' επισκέπτες στο λιμάνι μας!!! Για τους φίλους scoufgian, moutsokwsta, prutanis, dimitris και Vortigern

DSCN1369.jpg

----------


## vinman

Στο Ηράκλειο,Τετάρτη 12 Αυγούστου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52881

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52882

----------


## mastrokostas

Γεμάτο με επιβάτες και σήμερα το Empress !

IMG_7051.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο πριν λίγες ημέρες...                                                                       P9061130.JPG

P9061131.JPG

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες παιδια μπραβο.

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω ανοιχτα της Συρου για τον mastrokosta!!

P7120071_resize.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το EMPRESS προσπαθει να κρυφτει πισω απο τους βραχους.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ σε μια φωτο στην Νέα Υόρκη το 2003, όταν ήταν ακόμη στην RCCL.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Empress*...Πειραιας 3-11-2009.

DSCN0728.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Empress....
Ηράκλειο, 25-07-09.....
Αφιερωμένη στους vinman, nkr και TSS Apollon.....

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω φιλε.Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο το πανεμορφο Ηρακλειο.Εγω εχω μονο Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1258283168

----------


## vinman

*...στο Ηράκλειο...για τον Αρτέμη..*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86150

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86151

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Empress and Sovereign are both sporting the new livery of Pullmantur cruises which is quite smart and suits these ships well. Here are a couple of shots taken at Gibraltar on recent calls during their positioning voyages.

Henry.

IMG_1093.jpgIMG_1095.jpgSovereign%2018.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Since there is no separate thread for Monarch/Sovereign or Pullmantur Cruises thought I would include these photos here as a follow up to the above. I never really liked these vessels much when they were launched but now I suppose they have attractive lines and in this new livery they actually look quite smart. Anyway here is the second Sovereign class now going to Pullmantur again, they will probably end up with the Majesty as well. The Monarch will be cruising in the Caribbean this year for Pullmantur.

(Photo credit Shipspotting)

Henry.

1794567.jpg1794566.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EMPRESS στις 30-07-2009 φωτογραφημένο από το Φηροστεφάνι. 

EMPRESS 03 30-07-2009.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*H Royal Caribbean ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στην Κούβα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...ia-stin-kouva/ .

----------


## Ellinis

To EMPRESS OF THE SEAS παραμένει στον κόλπο της Σούδας αναμένοντας την τύχη του. Κάποιες φήμες πριν κάνα δίμηνο οτι θα πάει για σκραπ διαψεύσθηκαν από την RCL αλλά με την κατάσταση να παραμένει ζοφερή για τις εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας δεν είναι απίθανο να πάρει και αυτό την άγουσα. Mε 30 χρόνια στις θάλασσες είναι το παλαιότερο στον στόλο της εταιρείας και ταυτόχρονα το μικρότερο.

IMG_1596.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην νεοσύστατη ινδική εταιρία Cordelia Cruises. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει αναχωρήσει από τη Σούδα με κατεύθυνση την Ινδία.

----------

